

My review of Dockercon Europe 14 - agonzalezro
http://acalustra.com/dockercon-europe-14.html

======
markbnj
We have Docker deployed just about everywhere in production. The only places
that we don't use it are our haproxy looad balancers that terminate SSL
connections and route requests. The setup on those is already simple so we
didn't feel the need to containerize it. But everything else is, and we've
found it a revolutionary upgrade in the manageability of our environment. And
yet... I find the notion of Dockercon odd. I don't feel like I need rediscon,
or haproxycon. Docker is a great tool, and maybe we'd get some benefit from
attending a conference on it, but for us it's just not quite that big a deal.
It makes a lot of things easier, but the main benefit of that is we can focus
on the things that are a big deal, i.e. business goals.

------
ipedrazas
"All the people use docker in testing environments."

Not really true, there were a few who said they were running Docker in Prod,
but yes, the majority was not production-ready just yet

------
throwaway_jack
my employer was kind enough to send me and while I enjoyed most of it I'm
sorry but I feel the urge to nitpick:

> the organization was perfect

was really not considering this wasn't a free event/meetup and had plenty of
big sponsors.

Sessions got delayed by 10/15/20 even 30 minutes continuously, including the
opening and closing keynotes on day 1 and 2 (!!). On day 2 it was _very_
disappointing to show up on time in the morning and being prevented from even
entering the room because all of a sudden the keynote was going to start 30
minutes late (which was really more like 40).

The main room had a ridiculous single file entrance/exit, food was ok on day 1
but disappointing on day 2 (little sandwiches). Lots of noise coming from
regular visitor to the museum and even from people just walking past the venue
since the main room had glass walls directly to the outside.

Also having day 2 on a national holiday with lots of families visiting the
museum wasn't a great idea re noise.

As I mentioned: I'm nitpicking but it had to be said

~~~
eloycoto
Ok, by steps:

\- Ok, delayedtalks. Was the first time that make this conference, I think
that it's normal and no problem for me. I met interesting people in these
delays. Delayed flight is worse from my point of view.

\- Food of friday. Ok small sandwitches, agree. But I'm working in UK, for me
this is the normal lunch.

\- Noise, yes friday Nemo was busy. While I was in the talks I didn't hear
anything from outside. Sounds was good and clear, but busy in shared areas
with a lot of childrens.

\- About the main room, yes only one entrance. I agree with that.

